# Brawl Wallpaper



## gov78 (Apr 5, 2008)

well i was bored so i thought id mess around with 1 of my screens and make a wallpaper enjoy.


----------



## bosscolor (Apr 6, 2008)

Nice wallpaper

Off topic : Your sig is really nice , where did you got those sprites of the characters ?


----------



## gov78 (Apr 6, 2008)

thanks for the feed back


----------



## xcalibur (Apr 6, 2008)

Sorry dude, I really don't like this wallpaper 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The blue just doesn't look right and the characters are in weird positions.
Also they look like they're shitting themselves...


----------



## Elisa_ (Apr 20, 2008)

nice


----------



## Awdofgum (Apr 20, 2008)

umm.... nice effort, i guess.


----------



## drock360 (Apr 21, 2008)

It's ok, but I don't really like the blue.  It looks like it was made in MS Paint, though, add some more effects.


----------

